# My Hero...lol



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Isn't life fun?!!
Andrew Frey, Man 'High On Meth, Fights Off 15 Police Officers While Masturbating'


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Was he in a IHOP restaurant?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

15 cops? Man, who was the poor guy who had to get the closest? Did he get any on him? Did the taser just turn the creep on even more?
So many questions. But I don't think I really want to know the answers.
I know!! Let's legalize drugs!! That will solve all the problems.
Whatever cops get paid it's not enough.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> 15 cops? Man, who was the poor guy who had to get the closest? Did he get any on him? Did the taser just turn the creep on even more?
> So many questions. But I don't think I really want to know the answers.
> I know!! Let's legalize drugs!! That will solve all the problems.
> Whatever cops get paid it's not enough.


You brought up a good point here! Did he actually finish?!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Shoulda let him finish!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Or did he get off later in front of the judge? See what I did there, a little play on words.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> You brought up a good point here! Did he actually finish?!


That is SICK! Funny as hell, but really sick!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

You know, if the dang waitress would of just gotten him the creamer for his coffee none of this would of happened! Too much?! lol


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Give you an idea how bad my day can get, I arrested this guy about a month ago and as I was searching him for weapons and such noticed that he was missing one of his shoe laces. As I continued to search found the missing lace was tied around his waist with his penis head held in a loop in the lace up against his stomach. I asked him why his penis was tied up against his stomach and he explained to me that he had gotten VD from a hooker and by tying it up like he had it kept it from leaking everywhere.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Mish said:


> You know, if the dang waitress would of just gotten him the creamer for his coffee none of this would of happened! Too much?! lol


I think we could keep this going all night.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Give you an idea how bad my day can get, I arrested this guy about a month ago and as I was searching him for weapons and such noticed that he was missing one of his shoe laces. As I continued to search found the missing lace was tied around his waist with his penis head held in a loop in the lace up against his stomach. I asked him why his penis was tied up against his stomach and he explained to me that he had gotten VD from a hooker and by tying it up like he had it kept it from leaking everywhere.


This is made up right? On second thought, it cannot be made up; it is too damn weird.

How do you keep a sense of humor dealing with crap like this every day?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

hasn't this story already been posted...


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> hasn't this story already been posted...


Yes but it's a slow news night.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> This is made up right? On second thought, it cannot be made up; it is too damn weird.
> 
> How do you keep a sense of humor dealing with crap like this every day?


Nope unfortunately not made up and not my worst story.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Nope unfortunately not made up and not my worst story.


The secret is a sense of humor or at least that is what I'm going to write when I publish my book, "life as the world's greatest law enforcement officer."


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Nope unfortunately not made up and not my worst story.


When we all meet up at the Pit Family reunion I fully expect you to regale us with arrest stories around the campfire. I would but computer programmers just aren't that funny unless you have an Indian accent.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> When we all meet up at the Pit Family reunion I fully expect you to regale us with arrest stories around the campfire. I would but computer programmers just aren't that funny unless you have an Indian accent.


Believe it or not, we have a lot of former computer programmers working in our agency now and they are the funniest people I know.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Yes but it's a slow news night.


can't be that slow, wait most people still have hangovers, carry on, nothing to see here


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Back to our Captain Meth super hero, I have heard "I will kick your ass with one hand tied behind my back!" but never...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

They couldn't get him on a concealed weapons charge.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Mish said:


> They couldn't get him on a concealed weapons charge.


No, he was open carrying but they did get him on an illegal discharge!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

This is a case where they should make the punishment fit the crime. Make him share a cell with Pee Wee Herman.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> This is a case where they should make the punishment fit the crime. Make him share a cell with Pee Wee Herman.


Then he can play in Pee Wee's playhouse! to much?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Anthony Weiner has to get into this at some point.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Anthony Weiner has to get into this at some point.


There were probably texts on his cell phone from ol' Tony T-Bone!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I would like to see what his waitress looked like!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Mish said:


> I would like to see what his waitress looked like!


If she was hopping around on one leg I could understand his excitement!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> I would like to see what his waitress looked like!











Maybe this?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Give you an idea how bad my day can get, I arrested this guy about a month ago and as I was searching him for weapons and such noticed that he was missing one of his shoe laces. As I continued to search found the missing lace was tied around his waist with his penis head held in a loop in the lace up against his stomach. I asked him why his penis was tied up against his stomach and he explained to me that he had gotten VD from a hooker and by tying it up like he had it kept it from leaking everywhere.


I just realized how boring my life really is...


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I just realized how boring my life really is...


Or how lucky


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Or how lucky


You remind me about the parts I don't miss about working the inside.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Give you an idea how bad my day can get, I arrested this guy about a month ago and as I was searching him for weapons and such noticed that he was missing one of his shoe laces. As I continued to search found the missing lace was tied around his waist with his penis head held in a loop in the lace up against his stomach. I asked him why his penis was tied up against his stomach and he explained to me that he had gotten VD from a hooker and by tying it up like he had it kept it from leaking everywhere.


After about a week it stops. It stops up, is what it does.
Good friend of mine went to Hong Kong on R&R, picked up a dose of the clap, didn't do anything about it till everything was plugged up and he couldn't urinate.
Went on Sick Call, the medic laid his, ahem, dingus, on the table. You know those little rubber hammers they whack your knee with to check reflexes? Whacked "it" a couple times with the hammer then reamed it out. Kinda like cleaning the bore on your rifle. Then shot his butt full of penicilin.
Just hearing about that put the Fear Of God in me, I'm tellin' ya.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> After about a week it stops. It stops up, is what it does.
> Good friend of mine went to Hong Kong on R&R, picked up a dose of the clap, didn't do anything about it till everything was plugged up and he couldn't urinate.
> Went on Sick Call, the medic laid his, ahem, dingus, on the table. You know those little rubber hammers they whack your knee with to check reflexes? Whacked "it" a couple times with the hammer then reamed it out. Kinda like cleaning the bore on your rifle. Then shot his butt full of penicilin.
> Just hearing about that put the Fear Of God in me, I'm tellin' ya.


well you know what they say, don't be silly, protect that Willy


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

So did the police officer have to be extra careful so that there wasn't an accidental discharge?


Old SF Guy has the right of it, it may be funny at face value, but it took FIFTEEN cops to subdue him, and tasers had no affect on him. This is the same type of guy who might just decide to attack you and your family if you were in the same restaurant with him.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> So did the police officer have to be extra careful so that there wasn't an accidental discharge?
> 
> Old SF Guy has the right of it, it may be funny at face value, but it took FIFTEEN cops to subdue him, and tasers had no affect on him. This is the same type of guy who might just decide to attack you and your family if you were in the same restaurant with him.


ccw will fix that, 2 in the chest, and a stray to the head (avoiding legal issues lol) civilians have a little more freedom than the police, as if the cops shot him civil libations groups will have a massive hard on over it


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

If I were a police officer in this situation, I wouldn't know what to do.
"I, uh, don't really want to touch him but, uhm, this is kind of...um, public indecency, and you know, he is high on something... *sigh* Can I have a poker? You know, like...the ones they abuse livestock with. Is it extendable?"


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

But, in all seriousness, if it took friggin' FIFTEEN police to subdue the man, he was dangerous. Glad that they took action. Super unsteady about the amount of action it took to take on a masturbating man.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Was he in a IHOP restaurant?


No, but he must have stayed at a holiday inn and drank some of the coffee!.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

If he wasn't beatin off it might have taken a lot fewer officers. It's just none of them wanted to touch him..


----------

